# baseboard propane heater?



## kobudo (Apr 18, 2011)

I am looking for a baseboard propane heater that does not require electricity.   The "Cozy" model would work fine but it does require electricity so won't fit my needs.
Does anyone have an experience or know of a product that will fit the bill?


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 18, 2011)

Remember those old propane heaters that were in RVs? they were true convection heaters and required no electric. Only a pilot light and a thermostat and worked great. That's what you want. Nowadays your RV furnace is this horridly loud contraption that sucks up your 12 volt batteries and leaves you with no heat after the batteries konk out. 

You're looking for a wall heater. To be electric free will require a good vertical rise to allow the draft to wisk away the exhaust. 

If you aren't looking to use an exhaust then you are looking for a LP infared heater or blue flame heater.


----------

